# Ok.. few ?'s about bubble cloner



## mike78wmdayton (Jun 21, 2007)

Ok.. went to Wal Mart..the smallest tub they had was ten gallons.. will this work.. even though it is deeper than the suppossedly 3 gallon one posted in the section here about making one??


Will it still work if i build it in a ten gallon.. ??  Does it matter if water is deeper than 3 gallon .. as long as bubbles hit surface.. is there a difference??


----------



## Firepower (Jun 21, 2007)

I dont see any reason why it wouldnt, it would just be a bigger pain to change out the water, besides that, the concept stays the same... im actually thinking on making a couple of those but in the mini version with some large TUPPERWARE.. ill post up the results if i make them..


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 21, 2007)

Yes, it will work fine.  Be sure to not let the bubbles agitate and surface under your cuttings.


----------



## highlife (Jun 24, 2007)

I build one,  31 out of 35 clones made it


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 27, 2007)

make that cloner.......there is no better way.

i have a 93% success rate with the bubble cloner.  


use  1/2" tubing. bigger the better so not to damage roots when removing. slice the tubing so you can open it to remove the clone withought pulling through tubing.  also, you don't need the tubing more than 1" long.  KISS.   i still add rooting compound right after cutting.  don't skip that step.


----------

